# Jet 1642 setup



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Well as promised here are a few pics of the lathe setup. Finally got the subpanel installed and all the proper outlets in and the lathe put together. I ran a 240 volt 20 amp dedicated circuit for the lathe and installed a twistloc plug and outlet.

This booger is pretty heavy to hoss around by yourself but I got it all done and leveled. Leveling was a real treat by myself. There is probably an easier way than how I did it but it worked out ok.:laughing:

Overall I'm very pleased with fit and finish of the 1642. There were a few scuffs in the paint finish but nothing I'm too overly concerned about. It's a tool right? Used mineral spirits to wipe down all the coated surfaces and then followed that up with a paste wax and buffed it back out. The head and tailstock lined up perfectly and spun true to one another. The only thing was in my haste to remove the faceplate I neglected to notice two threaded inserts that helped to lock it down. This may be common on all faceplates but I've never owned a lathe with a faceplate so I put in the bar and started trying to crank it off. I thought something was up because it just wouldn't come off. That's when I saw the screws. Removed them and the faceplate turned right off. But I damaged the area on the spindle behind the threads and the very last bit of the thread itself.:furious::furious: I don't have a chuck for this yet so I can't tell if it will be an issue or not. I sure hope not. 

The variable speed is incredibly smooth and a real pleasure to operate. I think I will greatly appreciate this feature. Only thing left now is to get to turning. Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice job John and a real beautiful lathe you have there. I am certain you took it for a ride by now. I was seriously looking at that model lathe a couple years ago but got a good deal on a Nova DVR XP so I settled on that. Enjoy yourself turning on your new lathe and be careful. Mitch:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats on the nice lathe.

Don't worry about the slight damages to the threads. Just use a file to remove the burrs. The alignment of your chuck is referenced by the rear face of the chuck sitting tight against face of the bearing. The function of the threads is pulling the two faces tight against each other.

Enjoy & make some chips.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Great lookin lathe!!!

You can likely be able to fix the problem with the set screws. 

You are right though.... Now get to turning and show us what it can do..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mitch, yes I took it for a spin last night. Even had my son come out from his box:laughing: and try out a few things.

Gordon, I'm relieved to hear you say there should be no ill effects. I have been kinda worried about this. 

Fred, thanks for the kind words. Now time to make some dust right?

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks familiar John,
I wouldn't worry about the set screw thing. I did the same thing. Didn't really hurt anything. Notice the two belt positions. I usually leave mine in the high speed position unless I am turning a larger, heavier blank. For those I will put it in the slower speed setting. More torque on startup, less top speed, which you don't need for the bigger blanks anyway. Good luck with it,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike, thanks for the advice on the belt setting. I was thinking along the same lines. Do you use your guard on yours or remove it?

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
I left the guard on. I use it on real rough log blanks. When it's in the tipped back position, it makes a nice tool holder.
Mike Hawkins


----------

